
Thailand judge shoots himself in court after criticising system - miles
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-49945636
======
tony
If you read the news Thailand is a very active area politically:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_Thailand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_Thailand)

Lately, I've been listening to a good class on law in general (mostly US law).
I'd like to recommend a course called _Law School for Everyone_ on Audible by
Molly Bishop Shadel (at least that's who is narrating the episodes I've heard
so far)

The reason I bring it up is it talks about what we do in USA to try make our
court system fair. One of the major things is having representation is
basically required to survive, a layperson won't be looped in on how to let
evidence in / out, how to question witnesses, how/when to object so stuff can
be appealed later, etc. The series explains it better than I could.

Off topic: This law professor has more material on YouTube. There are parables
to being in front of a jury she cites in popular cases that hold true for
public presentation in general, like being self-assured (good!) but not coming
off as standoff-ish / bullying (bad, hurts credibility!). This sounds like
common sense, but it happens with smart people and its impacted juries before.

Anyone here a lawyer from Thailand and could happen to explain their opinion
on the judicial process? Maybe we can get lucky, worth a try. :)

------
godpondpwnftw
Well, I'm Thais. the story 'bout the judge receive some secret memorandum from
higher ranking judge officer. order him to executed 3 out of 5 suspected
Muslim peoples, without clearly evidence. In the court room after the judge
release that 5 people against secret memorandum he then shot himself. before
the court begin he publish 25 page document about the story via Facebook.

here are the copy of document
[https://www.facebook.com/GoodLordAbove/posts/241741368164546...](https://www.facebook.com/GoodLordAbove/posts/2417413681645469)
the original post on judge facebook wall got deleted after he shot himself, no
idea who access his mobile phone.

------
loceng
I assume he was afraid that someone would "suicide him" after his speech -
otherwise there should be an inquiry into who exactly he was referring to, who
was pressuring him or asked him to find anyone "guilty" of the crime. I hope
he's being protected.

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _otherwise there should be an inquiry into who exactly he was referring to,
who was pressuring him or asked him to find anyone "guilty" of the crime. I
hope he's being protected._

[https://www.dw.com/en/thailands-muslim-rebellion-has-army-
li...](https://www.dw.com/en/thailands-muslim-rebellion-has-army-living-in-
constant-fear/a-46177073) Probably pressure to find the Muslim men guilty. But
usually, those that would in a perfect world protect the judiciary are the
ones behind the pressure to find x side guilty. Everyone "knows" and all but a
few toe the line.

------
blondin
he survived.

------
stagas
Can we change the title to 'attempts suicide' because this is disturbing until
you read the article?

~~~
warent
I don't think the title is sensationalist or inaccurate. Attempting suicide
could be any number of things. Here, he actually shot himself in the chest.
That's pretty wild.

~~~
stagas
I understand, but it seems clickbait to not convey the information that the
judge survived the shot.

~~~
goodside
It doesn’t to me. Had he killed himself it would have been described as
lethal. It’s standard practice to describe only what’s known, even when doing
so is at odds with how the average person would characterize the event — it
may well have been his intention to cause a spectacle without taking his life,
so it’s premature to describe it as an “attempted suicide”.

~~~
happytoexplain
I agree with the parent insofar as the title is misleading. I immediately
assumed he had died from the title. It's heavily implicit.

I also think it's pretty clear that it was a suicide attempt, and, though I
could be wrong, the article itself describes it as a suicide attempt, so
they've already made that judgement when choosing the title. Of course,
regardless of whether or not it was a suicide attempt, the information that he
didn't kill himself could be conveyed in the title.

